# Moroccan fast food...in the market !!



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

How about this for a quick mid-day snack then ??..AND it only cost about 40 pence...  

Only after we had eaten and enjoyed the half bread stuffed with meat and tomatos did we discover that the meat was.....Lamb Lights...stomachs and thingies ....eeuwghh ??? 8O :roll: :wink: 

Will we do it again next market day ??...Yes !!! :lol:

Jenny


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

smithies said:


> Only after we had eaten and enjoyed the half bread stuffed with meat and tomatos did we discover that the meat was.....Lamb Lights


Well, it's how it tastes that counts. Same applies to haggis - just eat, don't ask damn-fool questions. 

Dougie.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi. We also had some quick meals at the garages that had a butchers stall there as well. We chose out meat at the butchers. Our favourite was lamb kofta which we bought - we then took it across to a bbq where it was cooked and then brought across to us. Meanwhile the restaurant had provided salad, bread and a drink. Superb. The first time we did it we were with desert detours and, of course we then had help in buying the meat to take away with us


----------

